# Marzocchi DJ3 Spring help?



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

My DJ3 seems to have exeptionally soft springs in it. I weigh about 60 kg, but it bottoms out fairly easily on 2.5 foot jumps. It is quite possibly the softest fork I have ever ridden on, and I'm considering getting some stiffer springs, but i'm not sure what stiffness to get. 

Another problem is that the fork came on an '07 specialized P.2, so I'm assuming that the fork is an '07 model. 
When the springs say through to 2002, does this mean that they work imn models from 2002 to current, or only in models before 2002? I'd assume it would be the latter, but I'd like to be sure.

Cheers, Jackson


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

It means they work for forks up to 2002 but not past.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

so would they work for a 2007 fork?


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry to bother, I just realised that there is an air valve on one side of the fork. 

thread closed.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

You may have damaged the fork permanentely if you rode it for awhile with no air in it.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

How can i tell? It's great now, and there was a little air in the fork, just not much


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

How much do you weigh? I have the same bike and fork and it's just fine. And I run it w/o any air because I only wigh 160lb.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You may have damaged the fork permanentely if you rode it for awhile with no air in it.


if the oil level is correct, it doesn't matter how much air is or isn't in the fork, no damage will occur. if there has not been any metal to metal clanking(typical of a fork bottoming out and a result of not enough oil) there is definitely not anything wrong with the fork...


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

I weigh 130 lb, but I'm still trying to get the jump distances right on my jumps, so at the moment it's set a little stiffer because I occasionally over jump the landing. :/ I'm pretty new to dirt jumping...


----------

